# PC ist über Zeit total langsam geworden



## Lupris (20. Dezember 2015)

*PC ist über Zeit total langsam geworden*

Hi, ich habe mir genau vor 1 Jahr meinen PC gekauft. Lief anfangs sehr schnell und alle spiele ohne ruckler etc. Aber seit ca 1/2 Jahr braucht er ewig um zu starten, dauert lange bis die Programme aufgehen und in vielen Games habe ich kurze freezes. 
AMD FX 8320 3,5GHz
GeForce GTX 760
8 GB Ram
Biostar TA970
Windows 10
Würde gerne mal wissen woran das liegt, sodass ich das Problem beheben kann, weil ist echt nervig wenn ein Ordner 2 1/2 Sekunden braucht um sich zu öffnen.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PC ist über Zeit total langsam geworden*

Irgendwelche Programme in der letzten Zeit installiert. "Optimierungs"programme am laufen? HDD oder SSD´s im Rechner? Besteht das Problem seit dem Downgrade auf Lose10?


----------



## Hänschen (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PC ist über Zeit total langsam geworden*

Hast du Gratis-Software runtergeladen ?

Von sowas kriegt man praktisch immer Schadsoftware drauf und das äussert sich meist in einem lahmen PC.


----------



## Lupris (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PC ist über Zeit total langsam geworden*

Optimierungsprogramm hab ich laufen Advanced System Care 9. Und das Problem bestand schon vor Win10. Nein hab in letzter Zeit keine Software installiert außer ASC9 aber da hab ich aufgepasst und auch am Ende nachgeschaut ob nichts unerwünschtes drauf ist.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PC ist über Zeit total langsam geworden*

HDD oder SSD? Wenn HDD, wann das letzte mal Defragmentiert? Wenn SSD, wieviel Speicherplatz belegt? Im BIOS AHCI aktiviert?
Was hast du am Rechner verändert kurz bevor er langsamer wurde?


----------



## XT1024 (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PC ist über Zeit total langsam geworden*

Hoffentlich war das _snake oil_ kostenlos...
---
crystaldiskinfo und das Ergebnis gerne hier posten


----------



## Lupris (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PC ist über Zeit total langsam geworden*

HDD wurde letzte Woche defragmentiert. Wo sehe ich ob BIOS AHCI aktiviert ist? Habe am Rechner nichts verändert.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PC ist über Zeit total langsam geworden*

Unter Advanced oder Chipsatz unter Storagecontroller o.ä.
Mach mal n´ Scs von CDI, wie von XT1024 geschrieben (alle Zeilen, alle Spalten)


----------



## Acemonty (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PC ist über Zeit total langsam geworden*

Prüf mal nach, wieviel Platz noch auf deiner Windowspartition vorhanden ist. Kann es sein, dass die eventuell voll ist ?


----------



## freezy94 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PC ist über Zeit total langsam geworden*

Klingt für mich nach dem klassischen Free-Ware-Müll (oder Bloatware).

Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass ein Neuaufsetzen des Systems mit Bedacht vor Installation gewisser Programme das beste Ergebnis erzielt.

Bitte installiere in Zukunft keine "Performance-Tools". Die sind mehr schein als sein und machen dir auch gerne mal die Registry kaputt oder nisten sich tiefer ins Grundsystem ein, als einem Lieb ist.
Zumal man die gesamten Funktionen mit der an Board liegenden Software realisieren kann. Ansonsten gibt es auch anständige How-Tos im Internet - die meisten versprechen viel - bringen jedoch nichts.


----------



## Lupris (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PC ist über Zeit total langsam geworden*

Sorry, dass ich jetzt erst antworte. Wo sollte ich am besten Crystaldiskinfo runterladen ohne das irgendein Mist dabei ist?
Und AHCI ist nicht aktiviert.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PC ist über Zeit total langsam geworden*

Heise, CB, PCGH, da sollten die Installer Downloads Bloatware frei sein.
Und AHCI sollte man aktivieren, wenn man nicht noch alte IDE Festplatten im Einsatz hat.
Sofern deine HDD SATA nutzt, stell AHCI ein


----------



## Lupris (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PC ist über Zeit total langsam geworden*

Wie kann ich es aktivieren? Habe in google nachgeschaut, da soll ich in der regedit den Ordner msahci finden. Der existiert bei mir aber nicht.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PC ist über Zeit total langsam geworden*


im BIOS. Da wo IDE steht, auswählen, Enter drücken und AHCI auswählen, Enter drücken, dann mit F10 oder per manueller Auswahl (Speichern und Beenden) die Settings speichern und neustarten.


----------



## Lupris (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PC ist über Zeit total langsam geworden*

Man muss doch zuerst was in der regedit ändern oder? Zumindestens wirds in dem Tutorial so gesagt. AHCI-Modus nachtrÃ¤glich aktivieren - PC Magazin
Edit: Ich komme irgendwie nicht in mein BIOS rein. Da steht "Press DEL for setup" aber es passiert nichts wenn ich es drücke. F1,F2,F8,F9,F12 und ESC funktionieren auch nicht. Wenn ich in den UEFI rein gehe habe ich nicht die gleichen Einstellungen wie im Bios.


----------



## Lupris (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PC ist über Zeit total langsam geworden*

Crystaldiskinfo: Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PC ist über Zeit total langsam geworden*

DEL = Entf. Während des bootens drücken, dann kommst du ins BIOS (Ob jetzt UEFI oder noch das alte ist egal. UEFI ist die neuere Version mit Internetanbindung und besserer grafischer Oberfläche)
Dann navigierst du zu dem Eintrag wo IDE steht, und stellst das auf AHCI um, ich brauchte dazu bisher kein Patch oder Registryeintrag

Der Screen von CDI sieht vollkommen ok aus


----------



## Lupris (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PC ist über Zeit total langsam geworden*

Bei mir komme ich aber leider nicht mit Entfernen in Bios rein. Und auch bei den Einstellungen von UEFI komme ich nicht an solche Einstellungen die ich bei Bios habe. Hoffe ich rede jetzt von nichts anderem aber UEFI öffnet man doch so:  Klicken Sie unten links auf das Windows-Symbol und wählen Sie im Start-Menü die "Einstellungen" aus. Unter der Kategorie "Update & Wiederherstellung" finden Sie nun den Punkt "Wiederherstellung". Klicken Sie unter "Erweiterter Start" auf den Button "Jetzt neu starten" wird das UEFI gestartet. Würde ja gerne mal meinen Bildschirm aufnehmen aber geht leider nicht.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PC ist über Zeit total langsam geworden*

Ist das bei Faildows10 neu? Normalerweise ist das BIOS (ob jetzt UEFI oder AMI [BIOS]) unabhängig vom OS, wäre sonst ja noch schöner.
Schau dir erstmal dieses Vid an, dann sollte einiges klarer werden.
Wenn du weißt, von welchen Hersteller das BIOS ist, kann dir dieser Artikel helfen


----------



## Lupris (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PC ist über Zeit total langsam geworden*

Würde erstmal gerne in BIOS reinkommen. Weiß nicht genau warum es nicht funktioniert. Muss ich DEL gedrückt halten oder öfters drücken?
Kann es vielleicht daran liegen das meine Tastatur so früh nicht reagiert? Hab die Logitech g510 die normalerweise leuchtet aber erst ab dem Anmeldebildschirm.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PC ist über Zeit total langsam geworden*

Ich hämmere nachdem ich den Powerknopf gedrückt habe pausenlos DEL oder F2, da meine TFT´s etwas verzögert reagieren und mitunter schon ins OS gebootet wird.
Je nach Tastatur kann es ebenfalls verzögerungen geben, deshalb ist das die beste Möglichkeit ins BIOS zu gelangen


----------



## Lupris (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PC ist über Zeit total langsam geworden*

Ja mache es ja genauso wie du aber verstehe nicht wieso es nicht klappt. Habe alles ausprobiert.


----------



## Lupris (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PC ist über Zeit total langsam geworden*

Ok es hat jetzt geklappt mit ins BIOS kommen. Bin bei einem Kollegen und dort hat Enft funktioniert. Aber wenn ich jetzt AHCI aktiviere dann bekomme ich einen Bluescreen.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PC ist über Zeit total langsam geworden*

Ok, dann hatte ich wohl bisher immer Glück. Versuch es mal wie hier beschrieben [gelöst] SSD: SATA-Port und AHCI


----------



## Lupris (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC ist über Zeit total langsam geworden*

Bei Windows 10 heißt der Ordner anderster wo ich die Datei umstellen muss. Weiß aber nicht genau wie. 
Ok habs es aber funktioniert trotzdem nicht, bekomme immernoch einen Bluescreen.

Achja und Frohes Neues


----------

